# can i install mac os 10.5 imac g3 and run it in classic



## jamjam1993 (Jun 12, 2009)

can i install mac os 10.5 imac g3 and run it in classic??
tray loder 40g hhd origanal ram :up:

ps i dont want people saing no no no like abusive but eney info will help other users of g3S:up:


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

No, Classic can only run OS 9, not OS X.

If you have a DVD model you can install up to OS X 10.4.11 (but not 10.5 Leopard).

See the help for Tiger on G3


----------



## jamjam1993 (Jun 12, 2009)

yes i have a dvd drive wer can i buy tiger not ebay 2 uong to have ancount:down:


----------

